# cadlights pls50, TIA parts?



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know where I can get a Cadlights pls-50 elite, TIA pump parts? Specifically the impeller front and rear bushings. I lost one bushing while servicing by the sink, note to self running water and small bushing is forever lost down the drain . Worst part is I just sold my nano skimmer over the weekend, @!#$ me right


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Not for nothing but did you try removing the drain trap? I doubt the bushing would have passed by the trap unless you put a lot of water down the drain


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Tavis said:


> Not for nothing but did you try removing the drain trap? I doubt the bushing would have passed by the trap unless you put a lot of water down the drain


Going to try this tonight, it was around 2am this happened. Thanks bud


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Took the trap apart and found the bushing! Went back to the TIA pump, looking closer at the ceramic shaft for the impeller its broken in one spot barely holding together. Well yay me! Went to the parts bin, took apart an Atman AT500 pinwheel skimmer pump. The shaft matched and the impeller too. Put the TIA pump back together with Atman pinwheel impeller and shaft, it works!  On another note, Cadlights seems to take time in replying. I've yet to get a reply on tia pump service kit or o-ring/bushing replacement 

**Still no response from cadlights, last item I buy from this brand. Not even an acknowledgment it's been received, the product is only as good as its customer support. Don't get stuck with a pile


----------

